# what do you think about my buttermilk dun?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

"Buttermilk dun" is not a colour. Your horse looks to be either palomino or palomino dun, which is sometimes called "dunalino".


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

She's cute! Definintely a palomino though, her "dorsal stripe" is just counter shading. She has such a sweet face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

TKButtermilk said:


> She's cute! Definintely a palomino though, her "dorsal stripe" is just counter shading. She has such a sweet face.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, from these pictures, without any information about the sire and dam, it is really impossible to tell for sure if the dorsal is counter shading or dun factor.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Actually, from these pictures, without any information about the sire and dam, it is really impossible to tell for sure if the dorsal is counter shading or dun factor.


If you look at the other pictures of her on her page, she doesn't appear to have darker legs on a consistent basis. And either I'm blind or I just don't see any leg barring at all. But yes, parent information would be one of the best determining factors.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

her dad is doc bar but i dont know who her mom is


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I think they are wondering what colours her parents are. You can't have a dun without a dun parent. Do you have any idea what her parents are?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

She's just a palomino with a line down her back. Lot's of horses have those, but it doesn't make it a dorsal/dun factor.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Um, Doc Bar died in 1992......... Unless she was bred AI with frozen seman, Doc Bar can't be her sire, do you mean Doc Bar bloodlines?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Reno Bay said:


> If you look at the other pictures of her on her page, she doesn't appear to have darker legs on a consistent basis. And either I'm blind or I just don't see any leg barring at all. But yes, parent information would be one of the best determining factors.


None of those pictures are what I would consider reliable for telling colour, especially one as subtle as palomino dun. I am not saying that is what she is, just that it can't be ruled out based on the photos available.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

She is cute !


----------

